# making a CD turntable...



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I took a CD case, cut it down to the CD's diameter, and put some tracks on it with copper tabs to power it from the connecting rails...










The surface will be completely planked...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool.:thumbsup:

Are you still going to use the bigger one on the layout too?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If he uses the bigger one, he'll lose his train on it and get confused.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not sure if I will yet... I might use the bigger ones later. If I do a point to point, I might use them just for a turnaround as I can fit an engine and two cars on them...


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Love the mini trains. This is another thing I love about this forum, non prototype stuff is accepted here! The other main MR forum shuns non prototypical anything. I once asked about the US Mail cars that Athrearn put out and was chastized for wanting specialty cars on my layout. I love the specialty cars and I buy them whenever I see them. 

Massey


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Massey said:


> Love the mini trains. This is another thing I love about this forum, non prototype stuff is accepted here! The other main MR forum shuns non prototypical anything. I once asked about the US Mail cars that Athrearn put out and was chastized for wanting specialty cars on my layout. I love the specialty cars and I buy them whenever I see them.
> 
> Massey


I quietly left a club because two members were sniping about, _"Why he can't get a real job and stop running that toy junk."_ I pitied them actually, having more fun with $10 than they could with $400...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I love seeing all facets of the hobby, even the stuff that I wouldn't normally consider myself. I don't understand those that get their knickers in a knot over things like this.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Massey said:


> Love the mini trains. This is another thing I love about this forum, non prototype stuff is accepted here! The other main MR forum shuns non prototypical anything. I once asked about the US Mail cars that Athrearn put out and was chastized for wanting specialty cars on my layout. I love the specialty cars and I buy them whenever I see them.
> 
> Massey


Similar to religion, orthodoxy can also effect train modelling... or is that infect? It's already too late for me, there's no hope for I've been completely "corrupted" by the whimsy of Small Layout Scrapbook... 










Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Greg,

Why did you cut down a CD _case_, rather than using a CD itself? Just curious.

(Or is that actually a CD spinning on top of a round cut CD case???)

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> Why did you cut down a CD _case_, rather than using a CD itself? Just curious.
> 
> ...


Yes, the CD spins smoothly and precisely on top of the case... 










If you look closely at the center, you can see the transparent orange retaining clip of the case engaging the CD disk. 

The whole assembly is the exact height of a standard piece of HO track so the copper clips have reliable contact with the undersides of the rails supplying power to it. I wanted to completely get around the whole under the table turntable wiring issue, and this approach requires none. 

I'm totally pleased with how it turned out, and will likely make more of them to use on my little layout. 

Greg


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

They're so small you can have a few and not overpower the layout.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Just awesome Choo choo.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I want to see that in action, do you have a video of a train being turned?

Massey


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Massey said:


> I want to see that in action, do you have a video of a train being turned?
> 
> Massey


Not yet, Massey...
That won't be for a while because nothing is pinned down. I'm still experimenting with the preformed tracks and mulling over the layout's design.

Greg


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I can wish cant I.

Massey


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Let's see it spin at 30x speed......just kidding.
-Art


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Choo-
The flat car looks sweet too.


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Thanks,  I didn't make it. I got it from a guy who is a true artist and who developed and sells a wide variety of his own unique logging and mining rolling stock that have a range of 10 to 24 scale feet in length. (but I did make this one out of a metal Barnhart crane base and a logging truck...  )











I have a set of 4 of his 10 foot cars, they are impecbbly scratchbuilt and beautifully detailed. On ebay, look for ejlogging... 










Greg


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Those mini cars are just tooo cool.

Massey


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm totally pleased with them... 




...as they fit perfectly with my little engines.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Greg,

Your temporary table setup looks _suspended_. What gives???

TJ


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes, it is suspended... and I just installed 2x4 frame around the edges to true it up.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmm ... interesting ...

Full-length shelf support on the back. No legs to get in the way of storage underneath. Fold up against the stud wall if needed.

Hmmm ... I LIKE that!

TJ


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm with you TJ I like that idea as well. I might havta copy that design.
-Art


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

With nothing touching the floor, if later I decide to dig down further and pour concrete, I can easily do it. It's built very strong with 3/4 inch thick 7 ply cabinet plywood and 1/2 inch diameter anchors hammerdrilled into the concrete footing wall trough the support 2x6 in the back. It's a real luxury finally having a large clear work surface. 

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Maybe something like this would work for an easy basement floor someday ...

http://www.dricore.com/en/eIndex.aspx

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...splay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

We're both thinking along the same lines, tj. I already tried out some large thick textured recycled rubber floor tiles from HoDePo to see how I like them... and I do. 

Greg


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Greg,
You might want to consider making a "catch rail" (maybe some pieces of plastic gutter material)around the 3 exposed edges of your hanging layout. In case you drop or something rolls off the edge of your table, it will fall in the gutter and you will not have to look through the dirt floor in search of it.
-Art


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

The surface of the floor is hard clay so it's pretty difficult to lose anything that falls off. And now the table is trued up and levelled, everything stays put.


----------

